# IBS-D and your period



## JLo (Oct 15, 2004)

Hi ladies! My name is Jen and I've just recently been officially diagnosed with IBS and discoved this site. Mostly I suffer from IBS-C, but I find that when it's that time of the month, I start suffering terribly from IBS-D. Sometimes I can't even go to work the first 2 or 3 days of my period! Does this happen to anyone else?


----------



## JoanneThomas (Jan 17, 2002)

I definitely get D at that time (and C the rest of the time) though its not as bad as yours...I have no idea why though....


----------



## kschultz (Jul 8, 2004)

Hey JLoI have "hormonal" and "food" triggered IBS, there are lots of IBSers that have cyclic IBS, see this thread: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...c;f=37;t=001334 Also has some info I found which helps with the "WHY !!!??!?!?!" question. I found it helps to have an explanation even if they don't have a solution yet ...Bloody hormones !


----------



## kschultz (Jul 8, 2004)

Also might make you feel better knowing it's not just females, poor blokes also can have cyclic IBS, but due to testosterone fluctuations rather than progesterone.


----------



## Rosanna Thomas (Oct 13, 2004)

I have just barely come to my own conclusion that my menstrual cycles in the last 4 months have definately contributed to my IBS flare ups. I do notice more diarreah the week prior to my period and within the first 2 days of. I have minimalized some of this (since putting a connection with the 2) by eliminating the following the week prior and the week of my period: Alcohol, caffeine (especially chocolate- even though I crave it the most during this time), egg yolks, red meats and all fatty foods. During this time I also increase my soy intake and fish (especially tuna). I keep a heating pad or heating source (there are protable heat packs in the med section of most grocery stores) near by and alternate 10 minutes each on back and stomach for up to an hour. I try to increase my water intake too. I found the book "The Hormone Connection" very insightful. It isn't specifically for IBS but can help.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2004)

Jen - you are not alone. I've had IBS for 7/8 years and basically suffer from constipation, partially evacuated stools, bloating etc etc at all times EXCEPT round the period when basically my poos are much more normal, so in a sence for me, they are runny! Am I the only female that actually welcomes my monthly "treat"All the best and welcome to the siteSue, Manchester


----------



## KellyB23 (Sep 27, 2004)

Hi, yep me too!! Mostly ibs c, except when i get stressed about something or my period is due. Then my stools are either semi normal or very loose. I have only recently made the connection also but dont seem to have pin pointed any particular food triggers. Best of luck with this lovely condition.


----------



## JLo (Oct 15, 2004)

I know what you mean Sue! Who welcomes their period?! But it's always kind of a nice change from never being able to go properly, that's for sure. Well I'm glad to know I'm not alone. Thanks for everyone's input! This site is a great relief! Oh, and thanx for the link to that other thread tropigal. Jen


----------



## kschultz (Jul 8, 2004)

I forgot to mention before, I finally started taking Evening Primrose oil a few months ago - I never really believed supplements had any effect prior to IBS - but that was possibly because I wasn't deficient in any vitamins, etc before IBS.Anyway I believe that they have been the reason I don't suffer such painful cramps (although they are still there ! just half the pain from before) at that time of month.I too used to be laid up in bed for at least a day (up to 4 days) rolled up in pain.Another lifesaver I found is Buscopan. I notice the cramp-relieving effects within 5 - 10 minutes. I think you can take them for only 3 - 4 days - but that's all I need to get me through the worst of it.Today is "that" day







but the Buscopan's are kicking in


----------



## JLo (Oct 15, 2004)

Yeah, I was going to ask the doctor next week for something to help my cramps. He's a new doctor though and I feel like I'm bombarding him with problems. I don't want him to get sick of me too quick! I guess that's his job though... I used to be on naproxen and they worked wonders... It took them a little longer than 10 minutes to quick in though, so I'll have to ask about the buscopan. Hope they help you today Tropigal!Jen


----------



## kschultz (Jul 8, 2004)

Buscopan is available over the counter ... feeling better already


----------



## kschultz (Jul 8, 2004)

http://dcpdrugs.thedrugcompany.com/momex/N...ugName/Buscopan


----------



## okies (Jul 18, 2004)

Wow I had just posted the following on the UC board!!I hope this means that the meds are still woriking just not as well during that time of the month.Okay, Here it goes, I had a baby 11 months ago and breastfeed him. During that time I had major flares up - but - had a colonoscy tried Asacol then went to that Colazal ( 6750 mg per day) and Prednisone ( 40 mg per day). Everything started heading up hill. I was not taking Imodium ( 12-14 day is what I was averaging)but I was still taking the calcium in the purple bottle I think its called Caltrate and I am still taking Metamucil -- BUT --now I am back to D at least 1/2 the time ( been on the Colazal about 45 days and was seeing a major improvement)I think that I am fixing to start my monthly women thing I have noticed some spotting and it seems like the cramps are different than with the IBD.Here he is my questions - I know that your CH changes when you are pregnant because mine completely went away with no meds and it cam back with a mighty vengines about 45 days after I gave birthSo do you think it is possible that the meds are still working my body is just having a hard time with it since I am starting to have my monthly time again. I do know that when I had our daughter 7 years ago I started having my monthly times about a year after she was born and I rember thinking I was going to hemrige because of all the blood and cramping -- the obgyn said that it was all normal and that it would be worse since I had went so long with out one/Does any one know if Midol will effect my other meds or make the UC worse.


----------



## mountainheather (Nov 10, 2004)

Hi all,I am new here. I have not been diagnosed with IBS. But after reading through a whole load of these posts, it sounds like this is just what I've got.I have some of the worst 'stomach' pain imagineable. It would be accompanied by D wicked bad. It would get worse at my period, and the few days before it. There are two weeks ish that I can eat without being overly cautious... They are the weeks beftween the end of my ovulation, and the beginning of my period.Any other time, it would pretty much hurt to eat. Originally I thought I was just lactose interant or something. Then I realized it hurt to eat just about anything, more than say, two bites. I went to a doctor at home, and she had me try prilosec to slow stomach acide production. But she didn't diagnose me with anything.More recently, I went to a doctor, near my college, and she prescribed birth control. Regulating my cycle seems to have helped. The pain is no longer "killer" , but that's not to say it's gone. It's not, it's just been eased, and I'd say it's also not as frequent..The other thing that's fairly 'interesting', is that since I've started on BC, my 'issues' seem to have gone from D to C.Anywho, it is nice to know there's others who have similar troubles. My problem does sound like IBS, doesn't it?Thanks.


----------



## stillsuffering (Dec 19, 2004)

i know what you mean about the D during your period. I am usually IBS-D and when I get my period, it turns from unbearable to more unbearable. I looked up all the pms sites and they all explain why(even tho i don't understand) but don't say how to fix it. even my meds don't help.


----------

